# Vaping Bogan is coming to Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (12/10/18)

One of many announcements leading up to our annual BIRTHDAY BASH.

The Vaping Bogan is coming!!!

Please join us and let's give this awesome reviewer a proper South African welcome. He is super excited to meet you all.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (12/10/18)

Great to see @Sir Vape !!


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/10/18)

my favourite International reviewer!


----------



## VapingSquid (12/10/18)

COME TO CAPE TOWN BOGAN


----------



## BigGuy (15/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (15/10/18)

Another celeb joins the Sir Club I’m so excited, make sure you give Sam a Braai and Castle the true SA way @BigGuy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (15/10/18)

Please take some pictures and share it here @Sir Vape and @BigGuy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape (16/10/18)

A little message from Mr Bogan. Beg, borrow or steal and get your butt to this event. It's going to be one not to be missed.

*CLICK HERE FOR MORE EVENT INFO AND TO RSVP*

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

